# OEM Cruise Control



## BriCruze (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Folks,
I've read a lot on this forum about adding factory cruise control to a Cruze that wasn't optioned from the factory. My daughter has a 2014 LS with radio controls on the steering wheel. So after reading here, I ordered the GM Accessory kit that came with the steering wheel and the clockspring I haven't been able to get a straight answer from my local dealer on the amount of time for the install of the kit, so Im coming to the experts here on Cruzetalk. I'm assuming from what the kit has the job entails swapping out the steering wheel, clockspring and then re-programming, correct? If so, the dealer is giving me a labor time of 2-2/12 hours. Does that sound right? Just wanna make sure. Labor rate at my local dealer is $110/hr. Thamks in advance!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


*How to remove and replace your steering wheel*


*2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control*


Use the search bar and read some of the threads that come up: _retro fit cruise control_

*or*


*HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.*


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

